# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Op de basisschool moet seksuele voorlichting gegeven worden

## Leontien

Vaak krijgen kinderen op het voortgezet onderwijs seksuele voorlichting. Nu kun je je afvragen of kinderen jonger dan 12 jaar op de basisschool ook seksuele voorlichting nodig hebben. Of zijn ze daar nog niet aan toe? Is het misschien juist goed dat ze het op latere leeftijd krijgen? Want hoe jonger ze zijn, hoe minder ze opletten. Het is voor hen toch een lacherig onderwerp. Of is het juist meer genant om over seksualiteit te praten als je midden in je puberteit zit? En wat dacht je van menstruatie? Er zijn meisjes die voor hun 12e ongesteld worden. 

*Stelling: Op de basisschool moet seksuele voorlichting gegeven worden*

Geef je eigen mening hieronder!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Mijn mening is dat er volgens mij zéker nood is aan sexuele voorlichting op school die verder gaat dan enkel op 'sex' gerichte voorlichting.
Tegenwoordig worden kinderen almaar vroeger 'jong-volwassen',beginnen ze vroeger aan de pil en hebben ze veel vroeger sexuele contacten (kijk maar naar het groeiend aantal tiener-zwangerschappen) als pakweg 10 jaar geleden.

Ik vind dat de sexuele voorlichting verder moet gaan.....
-De meisjes moeten kans krijgen vragen te kunnnen stellen in verband met hun menstruatie.....hoeveel vragen krijgen we hier niet op het forum van jonge meisjes of hun menstruatie wel normaal is,of ze van pijpen of vingeren zwanger kunnen raken??
-De jongens moeten dan weer kans krijgen om vragen te kunnen stellen betreffende hun penis (bultjes,erecties,bloed bij sperma,etc)

Ik weet dat het idd een 'lacherig' onderwerp is,maar eigenlijk zou elke school een soort van 'vertrouwenspersoon' moeten hebben waar de kinderen met vragen terrecht moeten kunnen en moet er meer aandacht aan worden besteed in de klas zelf (meisjes en jongens apart liefst).

Agnes

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik ben het totaal met Agnes eens!
Alleen op elke school een soort vertrouwenspersoon om met zulke vragen om te gaan zullen ze ongetwijfeld niet veel gebruik van maken (denk ik hoor) Toen ik nog op de basisschool zat kregen we ookal seksuele voorlichting, maar er was dan ook echt niemand die er over durfde te praten, en als iemand al wat zei kwam de rest van de klas met 'gadver wat goor' dat hoort dan ook echt wel bij die leeftijd.
Ik zit nu in 4havo en ik moet zeggen dat ik vanaf groep 8 iedere jaar weer een blok seksuele voorlichting heb gehad.
Dus ik vind het eigenlijk wel goed dat ze op de basisschool al beginnen met de voorlichting want idd de tieners beginnen er steeds vroeger mee, en als ze dan nog geen flauw idee hebben wat de consequenties zijn...

xxx

----------


## Nikky278

Hoewel er vaak inderdaad lacherig over wordt gedaan, vind ik absoluut dat het belangrijk is op de basisschool al seksuele voorlichting te geven!
Kinderen komen op steeds jongere leeftijd in aanraking met seks, dus ze kunnen maar beter weten waar ze aan beginnen. 
Ik denk dat voorlichting op de middelbare te laat is, omdat kinderen zich dan vaak te opgelaten voelen om er over te praten en dus geen vragen zullen stellen. Natuurlijk moet er wel nog steeds aandacht aan besteed worden, maar het is te laat om dan pas te beginnen. Tieners zijn over het algemeen tegendraads en zullen dan misschien juist onverstandige dingen gaan doen. Dus lijkt het mij beter dat ze er al eerder wat vanaf weten.
Het maakt het voor ouders ook makkelijker om er over te praten, omdat kinderen dan vaak toch zelf nog wat vragen hebben. In de pubertijd zijn je ouders vaak de laatste mensen aan wie je die vragen gaat stellen, terwijl jongere kinderen het meer vanzelfsprekend vinden dingen met hun ouders te bespreken.

Dus ik zeg: begin op tijd! Geef aan ouders door wanneer het onderwerp besproken zal worden op school en geef ze een informatiepakketje mee zodat zij ook weten wat er op school precies gezegd is. Zo kunnen ouders de vragen van hun kinderen makkelijker beantwoorden. Tegenwoordig geldt (helaas), hoe vroeger hoe beter...

Xx

----------


## Déylanna

Toevallig zie ik net een stukje op de lokale televisie dat er op een school hier in de buurt ook is gestart met sexuele voorlichting. Heel goed, om daar mee te beginnen, maar er werd hier op die school al gestart met die voorlichting in groep 2!!!!!!! Nou, hoe vroeger, hoe beter inderdaad, daar ben ik het mee eens. Maar hallo, groep 2 ???? Die kinderen zijn net 5 a 6 jaar. Dat vindt ik wel heel erg bijdehand vroeg, zeg.
Dus, ik ben het er wel mee eens dat er al gestart moet worden op de bassisschool, maar niet vanaf de tweede groep al.

gr
Déylanna

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik ben het idd wel met dey eens, 
groep 2!!!! jee wat idioot, die kindjes hebben echt werkelijk geen flauw idee wat het inhoud! En het is nou ook niet echt de juiste leeftijdsgroep waar je je zorgen om dat soort dingen gaat maken... Ik vind dat ze het eigenlijk vanaf groep 7 wel kunnen doen, ik heb dat ook op de basisschool gehad, en je licht tenminste de juiste leeftijdsgroep in!

xxx

----------


## Nikky278

Om eerlijk te zijn vind ik groep 7 wel laat om er mee te beginnen. Ik weet niet hoe het bij jullie is natuurlijk, maar hier gaan ze in de zomer in groep 7 met korte rokjes en make-up op naar school. Niet allemaal natuurlijk, maar toch een beangstigend groot aantal. Ze zien er ouder uit en gedragen zich ook zo tegenover de jongens. Ik durf hier geen leeftijden meer te schatten hoor...

Groep 2 is inderdaad wel erg vroeg, maar vanaf groep 5 lijkt me toch wel verstandig. Zeker omdat kinderen al steeds jonger met een computer om leren gaan en op internet is van alles te vinden. Ik zou toch prettiger vinden dat de kleine het van ons of school uitgelegd krijgt, voor hij een verkeerd beeld krijgt van internet. Je kunt dat natuurlijk blokkeren, maar je weet niet hoe dat bij vriendjes thuis is he...

Ik heb ook in groep 7 voorlichting gehad, maar als ik kijk hoeveel oude schoolgenootjes nu al kinderen hebben die ook al zo'n beetje tegen de pubertijd aan hikken, denk ik niet dat het op tijd was...
Dus beter te vroeg dan te laat!

Xx

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Nikky,

Groep 5 is idd een goede leeftijdscatogerie. Daar ben ik het wel mee eens. In groep vijf komen ze toch in de leeftijd. Maar groep 2 is echt ronduit belachelijk. Ik heb geen kinderen, maar als ik kinderen zou hebben, dan zou ik het niet willen hebben dat ze op vijf jarige leeftijd al alles weten over sex enzo. Dat vindt ik echt baar vroeg. Op de leeftijd van 9 a 10 jaar, vindt ik dat je er vroeg genoeg bij bent. Dus ik ben het er nogmaals wel mee eens dat je beter te vroeg dan te laat kan beginnen er mee, maar groep 2 blijf ik raar vinden. En op je vraag hoe het hier is, qua meisjes in korte rokken en make-up, tja, soms zie je ze er eens tussen lopen, maar niet echt angstaanjagend veel

knuf
Déy

----------


## Sylvia93

Hee,

Wow echt?? Als ik zo hier naar de basisscholen kijken lijken de kinderen uit groep 8 meer kinderen die eigenlijk in groep 4 horen te zitten.
Als ik bij ons op school kijk lijken de eerste klassers juist meer op kinderen uit groep 6, ze worden serieus echt steeds kleiner... en als je hier in een kort rokje loopt vinden ze je al gestoord dus ja..
Maar idd groep 5 is dan in de meeste regio's wel meer geschikt :Smile:  Bij ons begonnen ze er geloof ik in groep 7 mee, maar toen zaten alle kinderen tegen de juf te zeuren dat ze het 'vies' vonden. Maar dat komt misschien ook omdat ik in een regio zit waar er relatief veel buitenlanders wonen (zo was ik bijvoorbeeld op de basisschool het enigste nederlandse meisje!!)

----------


## Nikky278

Allochtone kinderen krijgen het inderdaad vaak al van thuis (ook vanwege het geloof) mee dat sex iets is voor als je volwassen bent. Eigenlijk wel goed vind ik. 
Groep 2 is inderdaad wel erg vroeg ja, die kinderen zijn daar absoluut nog niet mee bezig. Maar als het zo door gaat, ben ik bang dat het daar in de toekomst toch wel op neer gaat komen. Ik hoop uiteraard van niet, maar daar is weinig van te zeggen he. 
Ik denk dat het ook wel veel uitmaakt waar je opgroeid. Ik ben niet echt in een lekkere buurt opgegroeid en mijn zus en ik zijn goed terecht gekomen, maar dat kan ik helaas niet van al mijn leeftijdsgenoten zeggen. Bij ons thuis werd altijd heel open over sex gepraat en met vragen konden we altijd bij onze ouders terecht. We kregen dan ook altijd eerlijk antwoord. Maar als je dat thuis niet hebt, bestaat het gevaar dat kinderen het zelf uit gaan proberen en dat het fout gaat. 
Ook daarom vind ik het belangrijk dat er op school goed over gepraat wordt, zodat kinderen in ieder geval altijd ergens terecht kunnen met vragen...

Xx

----------


## Sylvia93

Hooi,

Ja idd van de buitenlanders die toen bij mij op school zaten kon je dat wel heel erg merken, het enige wat eruit kwam was iel!!! en gadver dat ga ik echt nooit doen! (Haha okee dat merk je dan later vanzelf wel maar toch zo waren de reacties toen in mijn tijd)
En idd kinderen van groep 2, dat vind ik echt ronduit belachelijk! Die kinderen horen zich bezig te houden met spelen en opgroeien, en dan willen ze die kinderen lastigvallen met info waar ze nog lang niet mee bezig zijn:s, ik kom vaak bij mn moeder op de school waar zij werkt (op een kleutergebouw) en je ziet dan al die schattige kindjes echt lief spelen, kan me er niks bij voorstellen om die nu al te gaan opzadelen met seksuele voorlichting. En idd als je een beetje vrije ouders hebt, zijn die er ook voor om je vragen te beantwoorden maar idd heeft helaas niet iedereen dat soort ouders...

xxx

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo allemaal,

Ikzelf heb in groep 7 en 8 een soort 'maatschappijleer' gehad dat hadden we elke vrijdagmiddag. We hebben het toen gehad over godsdiensten, levensvragen, gevoelens die je kan hebben, roken, alcohol, drugs en seksualiteit. We mochten van alles vragen over de onderwerpen, een week later was er altijd nog tijd voor vragen en opmerkingen en de betreffende mevrouw die die les gaf (zij was daar speciaal voor) had ook een banaan mee zodat we er een condoom omheen konden doen (als we wouden) en ze had tampons, maandverband en inlegkruisjes mee om te laten zien dat het 'normaal' is. De jongens vonden de tampons erg leuk want die konden zomaar groter worden in water. 
Ik vond het een goede voorbereiding, want op het voortgezet onderwijs kom je met veel mensen in aanraking, en omdat veel jongens en meiden 'er graag bij willen horen' doe je soms dingen die je beter niet had kunnen doen en dankzij de voorlichting weet je in elk geval meer.
Mijn moeder gaf mij vroeger een verhaal over bloemetjes en bijtjes en toen ik de 1e x ongesteld was, ga ze mij een maandverbandje. Mijn vader kreeg toen ik hem vroeg over 'de bloemetjes en de bijtjes' een rood hoofd en zei iets over dat er een jongetje en meisje voor nodig waren om een baby te krijgen (zonder de hoe en wat uitleg erbij, maar al duidelijk dan de versie van mijn moeder) En bij andere ouders van vriendjes en vriendinnetjes van mij was het ook een 'taboe' om het over sex en dergelijke te hebben of er werd alleen gezegd dat dat iets voor na het huwelijk was en dat we het daar dus nu nog niet over hoefden te hebben.

Owja mijn antwoord op de stelling is dus dat ik het goed vind dat er op de bassisschool aandacht aan gegeven wordt!  :Smile:  Ik weet alleen niet welke groep, groep 5 vind ik iets te op tijd, want mijn neefje zit in die klas en zijn vriendjes en vriendinnetjes lopen er 'normaal' gekleed bij en hebben nog niet die vragen. Maarja misschien is dat per bassisschool/omgeving wel verschillend...

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Denk dat je wel gelijk hebt over het verschil tussen regio/basisschool Luuss.

Ik kan me zelf wel herinneren dat mijn moeder me nooit iets heeft durven te vertellen over dit gebied. Weet nog steeds niet waarom, ze kan eigenlijk gewoon niet over dit onderwerp praten, en mn zus en ik hebben nu beide zo'n leeftijd dat we er in de woonkamer wel ns over kleppen  :Wink:  En dan zit mn moeder erbij met een enorm rood hoofd, ze schaamt zich dood. Ook toen ze erachter kwam van een aantal 'toys' in mn kamer  :Wink:  Maar okee nu ga ik een beetje off topic.

Blijf nog steeds van mening dat ze er goed aan doen om met sexuele voorlichting te beginnen op basisscholen, ookal hebben ze dan nog het gevoel van 'viesheid' ze weten dan wel waar ze aan toe zijn. Overigens denk ik ook dat er wel meerdere ouders zijn die problemen hebben met het onderwerp sexualiteit tegenover hun kinderen, ze hebben toch altijd het gevoel dat we hun 'kleine meisjes' blijven en hier nog helemaal niet aan denken.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ja Sylvia misschien dat dat wel zo is... of misschien omdat onze ouders ook nooit voorlichting kregen van hun ouders, maar het of door dingen te doen erachter kwamen of erover prateen met hun broertjes/zusjes/vriendjes/vriendinnetjes en ze er dus van uit gaan dat wij het zo ook wel 'leren'...

Haha ja... ik vertelde mijn moeder ooit dat ik eens met een meisje gezoend had en toen viel ze van haar stoel... maar das ook 'off-topic'  :Wink: 

Voorlichting op de basisschool lijkt me gewoon goed en dan per regio/bassischool kan er wel gekeken worden naar de belangstelling van de kindjes met oog op het onderwerp sex en dan aan de hand daarvan kan er beslist worden waanneer er daadwerkelijk voorlichting gegeven wordt, lijkt me zo?!  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Idd ben het helemaal met je eens!

Hahah ben ik even blij dat ik dat soort dingen nooit tegen me moeder vertel. Ik heb een hele vervelende zus, die een nog idiotere vriendin heeft, en mijn allereerste 'vriendje' was toen bij mij thuis en we zouden dus eigenlijk het hele huis voor onszelf hebben, dat had mn moeder geregeld, maar ondertussen bleven dus mn zus en kwam dr vriendin opeens naar ons huis toe (Doet ze dus enkel omdat je jaloers is ofso :Stick Out Tongue: ) En toen heeft ze me afgeluisterd, en alles tegen mn moeder verteld, en idd de mijne viel ookal half van dr stoel, al had ze t wel n beetje verwacht, maar was toen nog erg jong (13)

Overigens heb ik eigenlijk nooit echt met vriendinnen over dit onderwerp gepraat, de meeste vriendinnen die ik heb zijn nog helemaal niet toe aan seks etc. Dus ga ze dan ook niet lastigvallen met dit onderwerp  :Wink: 

Toch vind ik het lastig blijven rond welke leeftijdscategorie je zou moeten beginnen met voorlichting op school.

----------


## Luuss0404

Dat 'er wel of niet aan toe zijn' ken ik. Beste vriendje van mijn broertje is er als enige van hun vriendengroep wel aan toe, dus komt met al zijn verhalen bij mij  :Wink: 

Is idd lastig te bepalen vanaf welke leeftijd het 'goed' is om het over sex te hebben... Maar voorlichting is desondaks over sex (en andere onderwerpen) belangrijk! Mijn gevoel zegt zo rond groep 6, 7, 8 en afhankelijk van school...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ben het met je eens over je gevoel!

En het is toch wel leuk dat het beste vriendje van je broertje naar jou toegaat om te vertellen! Ikzelf vind het ook altijd leuk om ervaringen van 'mannen' te horen. Ik praat veel met mn vriend hierover, hij is een stuk ouder dan ik en heeft voor mij meerdere vriendinnen gehad, en dan vind ik het toch wel fijn dat ik van hem hoor wat andere meiden deden, en de overeenkomsten tussen hun en mij, en de verschillen tussen hun en mij. Haha ik ben gewoon altijd zo nieuwsgierig ik wil dat soort dingen altijd weten. Ik zit m bijvoorbeeld ook constant te vragen of ik dingen slechter doe dan zn vorige vriendinnen, maar hij stelt me altijd gerust en zegt dan dat ik het beter doe, haha!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sylvia, k heb even prive gereageerd hoor, voordat we zometeen mijlenver off-topic zitten  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Ik vind dat ouders zelf moeten zien hoe rijp hun kinderen zijn eigenlijk. Bij mij konden ze met alles terecht eigenlijk, ook zoon (ik ben gescheiden), dus ja als hij vragen had dan werden die ook beantwoordt, vond ik eigenlijk maar normaal en onder meiden wordt er ook veel gekletst eigenlijk. Hier in België krijgen ze voorlichting in het vijfde of zesde leerjaar (11-12 jaar) maar dan weten ze ook niet alles eigenlijk. Toen mijn zoon de leeftijd had en hij ging op kamp dan deed ik zelf de condooms bij zijn kledij, met mijn dochter ben ik zelf om de pil geweest (liever voorkomen dan genezen) en toen ze sex had gehad met haar vriendje heb ik gewoon gevraagd of het leuk was geweest (ze werd keirood en vroeg hoe ik dat wist) ja se mama's voelen dat zeker ? 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Ja zou fijn zijn als ouders er met hun kinderen over praten op het moment dat het kind eraan toe is, maar niet alle ouders denken er zo over...
Super dat jij je zoon condooms gaf en je dochter de pil gaf en dat je vraagt of het leuk was geweest  :Smile: 
Mijn moeder vertelde eerst dat de ooievaar mij had gebracht (zoals in Dumbo) en toen een verhaal over dat een bijtje een mannetje is die een vrouwelijk bloempje bestuift en mijn vader zei iets over dat er een jongetje en een meisje voor nodig waren om een baby te maken. Niks over de pil, een condoom, soa ofzo. Gelukkig had ik die informatie op school geleerd  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

@Silvia, 
Die toys vind ik ook wel es op de kamer van mijn dochter, leg ze dan onder haar hoofdkussen en kijk es of de batterijen nog niet plat zijn :Big Grin:  en dochter was er ook snel bij (15), heb er nooit problemen van gemaakt eigenlijk, 't is de natuur hé. En er komen ook heel veel vrienden van broer over de vloer en vriendinnen van de dochter maar dat lukt wel prima. Vroeger was ik zo wat de uitlaatklep voor de vriendinnen van de dochter omdat ze er thuis niet konden over praten, vind ik wel erg eigenlijk. Heb zo'n boek, wel voor volwassenen over de geboorte, die slingert nog ergens rond en daar staat toch alles in 
Greetz
Christel1

----------

